# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  تناول الحامل للخضروات يحمي الجنين من السكري

## MiSteR LoNeLy

استكهولم: أكدت دراسة حديثة أن تناول الحامل كميات كبيرة من الخضروات يومياً خلال فترة الحمل يحمي الجنين من الإصابة بمرض "السكري1" والذي عادةً ما يحدث في سن البلوغ والطفولة.

ومن خلال الدراسة اتضح أن 3% من الأطفال الذين أخضعوا لفحص دم كانوا يشكون إما من ارتفاع معدل الأجسام المضادة التي تهاجم الخلايا المنتجة للإنسولين أو انهم أصيبوا بالسكري من النوع 1 عندما بلغوا الخامسة من العمر.

ووجد الباحثون أن علامات خطر الإصابة بالسكري كانت مرتفعة مرتين أكثر عند أطفال الأمهات اللاتي نادراً ما أكلن خضاراً خلال فترة الحمل.

وأكد الباحثون أن هذه أول دراسة تظهر رابطاً بين تناول الخضار خلال الحمل ومخاطر إصابة الطفل بالسكري، لكن لابد من إجراء دراسات متنوعة قبل القول بأن النتائج قد تكون نهائية.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلمو هالأيادي ع المووضوع الرائع

----------


## باريسيا

*الي مابتوكل الخضار الله بيعينها* 
*لان الجنين ماله ذنب* 
*يسلمو على الموضوع والخبريه* 
*بانتظار جديدك باذن الله تعالى*

----------

